# fur



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

hello
Do any of you tan hides or make things with fur. Or know a buyer for fur????


----------



## Lupine (Oct 2, 2013)

I've heard that prices are bad for rabbit hides, but I've been freezing mine. I've never tanned before but intend to try a few methods this winter.

I'm not crafty by any means (yet) but by making spiral strips and then weaving them, I think I could make a nice throw without sending the planet off its axis. It's an old trick used by Native Americans.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

I wish I knew how to tan rabbit hides. I plan on getting a few rabbits come spring, if I could tan the hides properly when processing the rabbits, I am sure I could come up with many uses for them.
I honestly don't think it would be too terribly hard to make a pair of warm house slippers out of a few hides. I have often thought that it would be neat to save the tanned hides until I had a huge stack of them, the sew them all together, and sew the large piece onto a flat sheet. I think it would make one heck of a warm comforter on the bed.
I read an article once of a family that made small change purses and such from rabbit hides.
The sky really is the limit as far as uses go, just takes some knowledge and a little creativity.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

Hi every one.
I am working on 2 hides now. I will let you know how it goes. I looked up how to tan hides online. There are a bunch of different ways to tan.
The way that I am trying now is with vegetable oil. I am originally from Texas I fry chicken, okra. Just about anything you can think of. So I am using my used oil after it has been filtered. So far I have washed them , let them sit in cold water for 1 day. Then wash again. Then I squese out as much water as I can but did not wring them out. Then layed flat and rubbed on lots of oil on the skin side. Then put them in a bucket of very soapy water for 2 days. Today I will try to get the film that is still clinging to the skin.
I will keep you posted If you would like.
Feedbunns


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Yes, please keep us posted, with photos too if possible.


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

I am going to start soon also. I got my fleshing knives off Ebay. I also got a few books like to Brain tan and Smoke tan the hides. Instead of Vegetable oil I am going to try Coconut oil. There are many different ways to tan so looking forward to getting started. I am making my frames so when the hides come in I will be ready. Got some friends that are going to be bringing me deer hides and I am going to be reseating some chairs with the hides too. I have been going to auctions to find tools to get the job done and have some friends that after I do this wan to learn and read my books and cd that I have that has 75 different books on it. Ebay, if you know what your looking for you can find so much stuff.
I am ready I have a Goat hide to start with, it was a gift too.


----------



## feedbunns (Jul 6, 2013)

I do not think that the vegie oil helped much. I went ahead and ordered some alum.
I did not want to spend any money on it. I will keep trying and send some pictures later.


----------



## CraterCove (Jan 24, 2011)

Anyone ever used egg yolks to tan their hides? I want to brain tan but I also want to learn more than one way.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I've done only rabbits before and they Are kind of difficult to learn on. Their skin is so soft and delicate. It stretches and rips easy. 

I really want to get a few deer hides this season and make buckskin blankets

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I have not tanned rabbit hides. But from what I've heard from friends on this forum and others here is the bullet list:

Young hides (10-12 weeks) are very thin and not as good as 6 month old rabbits. 

Alum tanning seems to be successful without using acids.

There are a few places that will tan hides for you. Expect to pay about $5 per hide

You can buy tanning kits from taxidermy supply stores. Average cost seems to run about $5 per hide after you are done.

There really isn't anybody buying hides in USA. You have to create your own uses to fill any niche you can. Sewing your own products is probably best approach.

But this is not meant to disappoint you. This is just what I've found and you can probably find other options and opportunities.

Have a good day!


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

Hi All! First time on this "craft" forum. I just wanted to say I've done some tanning,not rabbit and the alum tan has always been the way to go for beginners. I do very little of this so still use alum.With each type of tanning you will get a different result. Some will shrink big time. some will be softer tan other types,some even color differently. You need to check it out 'cause I'm not an expert.
Also,you might consider making rawhide. It has some unusual qualities. When you have a hide that's not turning out you may still be able to use it this was.Wish I could tell you more but as I said I'm not an expert. Good luck!Wade


----------

